# Special effects makeup



## mosha010 (Dec 5, 2013)

So I'm wondering who here specializes in special effects makeup... I've been dabbling in this for a quite a few years. Years where, amongst friends, I'm the usual "gore specialist" come Halloween or the occasional zombie walk, sometimes not even that. Last week I went to drinks as a gored up "Jem" pink star gored up and all. Anyway! I want to take it to the next level, take formal training etc, see fields of work, theater, tv, other... Even as a freelancer.. Anyone here that is in this field? I'm in NYC but even if you aren't id like to pick your brain... I've been doing some research on schools but there is so many options and I don't know which direction to take, all I know is that this might be the one passion I have that I can profit from if I make it a formal career....  All my respects to professional beauty MUAs but I only like to make myself up, the time and demand from a costumer for beauty makeup I don't think I could have the patience for and give you ladies the biggest props, you MUAs are like fairy godmothers of the beauty department..  Now, special effects and gore I can see myself doing in other people...  Anyone that has their 2 cents?


----------



## Trigger (Dec 29, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> So I'm wondering who here specializes in special effects makeup... I've been dabbling in this for a quite a few years. Years where, amongst friends, I'm the usual "gore specialist" come Halloween or the occasional zombie walk, sometimes not even that. Last week I went to drinks as a gored up "Jem" pink star gored up and all. Anyway! I want to take it to the next level, take formal training etc, see fields of work, theater, tv, other... Even as a freelancer.. Anyone here that is in this field? I'm in NYC but even if you aren't id like to pick your brain... I've been doing some research on schools but there is so many options and I don't know which direction to take, all I know is that this might be the one passion I have that I can profit from if I make it a formal career....  All my respects to professional beauty MUAs but I only like to make myself up, the time and demand from a costumer for beauty makeup I don't think I could have the patience for and give you ladies the biggest props, you MUAs are like fairy godmothers of the beauty department..  Now, special effects and gore I can see myself doing in other people...  Anyone that has their 2 cents?


I live in philly. I wish I knew more about NYC but here there are several special effect school.


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 29, 2013)

@trigger id prob consider this since I'm thinking of moving to Pa eventually. Which ones???


----------



## Trigger (Dec 29, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> @trigger id prob consider this since I'm thinking of moving to Pa eventually. Which ones???


 here's one I'll look up some more info for you.


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ty!!!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jan 15, 2014)

Im a self taught sp fx makeup artist. I started getting into it by helping my mom for her plays (she's a theatre director) and doing stage makeup and well i fell in love from then!


----------

